# You'll never believe this - another one !!!



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Picking DD up from school today, I was chatting with one of the teachers about DD's rabbits (arriving tomorrow).

One of the supply teachers was standing nearby and pricked up her ears - "are you getting angoras - I'd love to have some angora to spin" :dance: 

Now........ I have known this woman for years, she was DD's teacher at playgroup, and is now one of the supply teachers and I NEVER guessed she spun.

I immediately said that DD and I were trying to teach ourselves on spindles and she said that if we wanted to borrow a wheel to try she would be happy to lend us one :hobbyhors :hobbyhors :hobbyhors 

Isn't it amazing what you can find once you start looking 

hoggie


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hoggie I think the Universe wants you to spin! LOL, isn't that just wonderful.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

How wonderful is that!!!

See - there are plenty of spinners around your area. I wonder if they know each other? If not, maybe you can have everyone over for tea -- viola! a guild!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Isn't it just amazing? I nearly fell over when she said that LOL

I think they do know each other - she would have known about the demonstration the other day.

And she is another "teacher" (and loves DD  ) so will probably be up for advice too 

hoggie


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooooooooooh how awesome!

Clearly, it is your time to learn to spin. The universe is making sure it happens, so you better be sure you go along! (you'll not be kicking and screaming about that, I think...)

Yay! Have loads and loads of fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now how very cool is all of this? It is funny how suddenly all these people you have known you find out they all spin and or knit maybe even weave. Once word gets out you'l be having groups at your house to spin and knit. I bet there are plenty more where those ladies came from too!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Enjoy spinning!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

And all around you, spinsters are coming out of their closets....where they've been rolling in wool! 


Meg


----------

